# Post pictures of your prized OSCARS!!



## Katie217

I dont know about you, but I LOVE seeing other peoples oscars, so common, post them!!
(I dont even have oscars, but a girl can only dream right?)


----------



## dr. greenthumb

ya ain't gotta ask me twice to post up some pics :lol:


----------



## jhawk




----------



## dr. greenthumb

glad to see he's doin good :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jhawk

dr. greenthumb said:


> glad to see he's doin good :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


YES doning great gave he/she to a guy with a big tank just for the O  Plus all fins healed but the face is stll sideway


----------



## dr. greenthumb

the face don't look sideways to me,just looks like a beauty mark like that cindy crawford missess :lol: 
if ya can try to get some new pics on the old girl


----------



## jhawk

I'll see if my ex-wife can get him to send me some pic it's one of her old boyfriends so I can't promise anything but I wish I could see the O again.Thats the only fish that my wife liked she even got out of bed in the middle of the night to check on the O.Now that we gave her away the wife let me set of the 180 and she went and bought 2 new O


----------



## jhawk

My 2 new O's


----------



## dr. greenthumb

and you cant get her back,anyway as long as ya knows shes in good hands :thumb: 
and again,good job on saveing her


----------



## jhawk

Thank you. If anything goes wrong he will send him/her back to me He has call my kid and gave her updates as of now everything is going great :thumb:


----------



## ColinP

I want to post my Os pic but i DON"T KNOW HOW !!!!!!!!!! :x


----------



## dr. greenthumb

you have to host the pics on somewhere like www.photobucket.com ,then when there uploaded to that site there will be a URL adress there,cut and paste it and put if between 2 img tags like this










NOW GET THOSE PICS UP


----------



## Katie217

yeah common guys, less chat, more pics!!


----------



## ColinP

Ahhhhhh theres my piglet thanks for the help hope you all enjoy the pic.

ColinP


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Here's 'Buddy' cuddling w/his friends...
















I think he's about 4" at the moment.


----------



## Katie217

awee thats cute, he has friends  how big are the sevs and FM's?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's "Baby" when I first got him last March.









Here he is now, spawning with "Oscar"


----------



## Vargur

Nice pics all !

Few pics of my little ones.


----------



## Katie217

awee i like the 2 albino ones, soo cute!


----------



## Vargur

Katie217 said:


> awee i like the 2 albino ones, soo cute!


 Thanks !


----------



## Katie217

if i were to ever get oscars, id get a reg tiger oscar and an albino


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Katie217 said:


> awee thats cute, he has friends  how big are the sevs and FM's?


Yea, i'm pretty lucky i got that picture, they only stayed friends for about 10 minutes :lol: Anyway, the Sev is now about 3 1/4", i have 1 Fm that's 3 1/2", one is 3" and i have 2 more that are only 1 1/2".


----------



## Al'Thor

Useless: Every time I see a pic of those cave/tunnels, I think I'm watching an episode of Star Trek. Futuristic cave systems......these are the voyages of the Starship Enterprise, to seek out new life and new civilizations, to boldly build cave systems that no man has built before! Cue music...... 

Seriously though, good looking fish with great coloration!


----------



## klbrz

My 4 babies although 2 aren't babies any more. 





















She's hiding in this pic because he started beating on her.  http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b134/ ... GP0099.jpg


----------



## Katie217

great pics everyone!


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx




----------



## TheOscarGuy

Hi all,
Been reading this forum for a long time, first time posting here. Heres my oscar called red-eye!


----------



## klbrz

I love all Oscars but Oscarguy yours is fantastic. The colo rand fins are perfect. :thumb:


----------



## TheOscarGuy

Thanks a lot, klbrz! I really like the color now, although initially when I got it I was hoping it would remain a true albino It has only recently started showing up the black on the fins.


----------



## south coast nelly

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l119/ ... =imgAnch14 :lol:

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l119/ ... =imgAnch20
oooh looking at me in the reflection iam sooo fit :thumb:

please let me know how to post a pic here like you guys do.........hello by the way iam new to this site. :thumb: iam living in england 29years of age with 3 fish tanks....soon due to go for a 6ft or bigger tank to house my 3 oscars 1 severum 1 firemouth 1 blue acara 2 plecs


----------



## south coast nelly

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l119/ ... 005811.jpg


----------



## south coast nelly




----------



## Katie217

great pics!


----------



## nebbi

http://www.tjorvar.is/gallery/data//647 ... 4_-med.JPG
http://www.tjorvar.is/gallery/data//648 ... r2-med.JPG


----------



## jhawk

nebbi nice looking O


----------



## super_pimp_slice

oscarguy your oscar is an amazing looking lutuno


----------



## dr. greenthumb

somewhat new pics


----------



## smacd

Here are my O's. I hope these pics work, this is the first time I have posted pics.


----------



## HODDY

smacd is that a big square tank dont look very long.What are the dimensions?


----------



## Frameshift

Moby and Doofus. God my blue gravel was disgusting.

I bought Moby as a 1" juvenile from Petsmart in 2001? and had to get rid of it when I moved 3 years later. Doofus was a rescue from the LFS I worked at.




























A video. All bark and no bite.


----------



## smacd

The top pic is an end shot of my 125 (72"x18"x23"). The bottom pic is my 26 (he was in holding at that time).


----------



## Mrs Dreamstate

Hey!! I am new here and have 8 tanks right now!!! One of our tanks has our little baby Oscars!! They are my little happy, spastic babies :lol: They are not the best....they do not sit still even when sleeping!!! :lol:


















No Mom!!! No Pics!!! FOOD!!!!


----------



## moneygetter1

8) Will take some new pics soon (new tank) but here goes!


----------



## Al'Thor

Nice looking fish T! I particularly like the bottom pic of your common! :thumb:


----------



## moneygetter1

8) Thanks* Al'Thor*! They've grown a little since those shots but I've been busy. Will post more soon.


----------



## Al'Thor

Finally got a digital camera for Christmas, here's a pic of Odin(he got a little freaked out by the flash.)


----------



## Theresa_M

Baby last May when I first bought him (?):










Baby last week:


----------



## malena910

12"...had her since she was a baby (inch long!)...just found out today that she is a "Ruby Red" Oscar :wink:


----------



## dr. greenthumb

what other forum did i see her on melena


----------



## malena910

Just this one


----------



## dr. greenthumb

never mind then,there was another forum that somebody was tryin to find out what kind of oscar the had and it was a ruby red alot like that one


----------



## TrickRacin

Here is mine. Had him for around 6 months now and wouldn't give him up for the world


----------



## malena910

He's beautiful! How big?


----------



## Fishy Wishy

here is my new oscar called hoggle- he is about 4"


----------



## MalawiLover

His eyes look awfully large in comparrison to most 4 inch baby Oscars. He looks a bit stunted. Cut though, and I love the name.


----------



## TrickRacin

malena910 said:


> He's beautiful! How big?


He's about 8" right now.


----------



## painted temple

She has a little wound on her lip from a domestic violence act with her ex-husband. Healing great though... 9.5 inches


----------



## eyeguy05

heres a pic of one of my albino tiger or maybe its a lutino *** been seeing alot about lutinos lately..


----------



## Theresa_M

> She has a little wound on her lip from a domestic violence act with her ex-husband. Healing great though... 9.5 inches


Sorry to hear about the domestic violence; my Baby has a similar wound from a tankmate. She's a gorgeous O though :thumb:


----------



## BigDaddyK

Here's the best pic I could find of my little one (actually 1 of 6 )










If anyone is interested in a couple others let me know I'd love to share 

they are between 1.5 and 3.5"


----------



## jhawk

BigDaddyK share some more pic we love to see all of your O's


----------



## Theresa_M

Shot of Baby this evening:


----------



## BigDaddyK

OK ... I don't need to be asked twice LOL









Above is the largest of the albino's I have. He's emerging as the alpha male.

Another of an Albino. I'm not sure if he's just a poor specimen or if he's an albino tiger and the others are simply albino red's (I'm not sure where I'm going here :lol










This little fellow seems to have a growth impedement :? I bought him with the others but he is less than 1/2 their size now... he is eating but not growing????


----------



## BigDaddyK

Gotta appologize for the pics above.. if you want to check them out please click on the pic and remove the "www." My ISP is being a pain

 :x


----------



## TheOscarGuy

I thought I would post some update pictures of red-eye since last time I posted. She has grown quite a lot, and is now close to 6".


----------



## Theresa_M

Baby again


----------



## erodstrom

http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/425de2e2z50 ... FBUWUQK6Z8

Sorry, I don't really know how to post images either! that's the best I can do.


----------



## TheOscarGuy

Theresa,
Nice pic, how big is `baby'?


----------



## Theresa_M

> Theresa,
> Nice pic, how big is `baby'?


Thank you. Body length is ~6-7" now. I got him last May and he was just under 2" then.


----------



## erodstrom

This was my Oscar Miles with his friends Freddy the Frontosa and Yoda the Red-Finned Osphronemus Gourami. Obviously they couldn't share a 60g tank for long, but as juveniles they got along quite well! I did have to perform lots of water changes; I actually found they enjoyed MASSIVE changes, all three playing in the stream from the water hose. I was very careful to match the temperature of the new water to the original tank temperature by means of putting a hose attachment in the kitchen sink. I actually did 60-70% water changes every 5 days. I know this sounds extreme, but the fish really did look great, grow fast, never got sick, never looked stressed and my tank stayed pretty clean. I liked the look of the algae everywhere but the glass, so that's why it looks a little messy in there. I modified the tank to take a big "tidal flow aquatec" and a big biowheel, and it seemed like KISS worked best for me. Ok, rambling about the good old days.


----------



## TheOscarGuy

erodstrom~

Wow, nice oscar! I always love the albino reds, and urs in no exception It almost looks like it has a nuchal hump going on there. Very cool!


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis

Ero- Nice oscar, front, and ESPECIALLY nice giant gourami


----------



## erodstrom

Thanks both of you!


----------



## WakinAZ

OK, looks like a slow day in the O folder, time for a digital photo noob to sneak in his first few shots:
My 125 tank, 2 Tiger Oscar, 1 JD, 1 "common" (I think) pleco:









So I know the deco is not winning any awards. Substrate is in transition from light to dark. Also looking for some plastic plants. Anything I put in just seems to be in the way...

Shot of just the O's:









My JD (female?) back fins are actually perfect, just a weird angle:









Pleco:









Don't be too hard on an old Luddite, but: Redeye mode did not seem to get rid of eye glare? Also, advise if image size is off, used message board setting on photobucket, looks OK to me. Eh, at least like I'm like the rest of the kids now, right?

Cheers


----------



## Toby_H

Good looking O's!

A tip on decor. Oscars appreciate their open space more than caves and such. If you want to give them a "cave" the best bet may be a long x thin x tall piece of driftwood about 8" from the end of the tank sort of cutting a little end off the open area (if that makes sense).

And your JD is a boy. Females have blue gill plates (The bottom of their gills). Yours has very attractive speckles but where his gills are dark is where the females have the blue.


----------



## Theresa_M

Couldn't resist, purchased this little one (body length _maybe_ 1.5") a week ago before I had to go out of town. It's still in my QT, showing much better color and a bit less shy than when first added to the tank...


----------



## WakinAZ

Thanks for the feedback, Nutjob. I'll probably just keep the wide open motif and add a couple of silk plants; they just cower behind the driftwood when they need a hidey hole. O's always look cramped to me in a heavily decorated tank, and of course they are so accident-prone anything remotely sharp is out. Mine are courting and chasing as the smaller one comes into sexual maturity, so they seem to get minor scrapes, etc. all the time these days.


----------



## haywood

Here are my 2 guys I got the other day. Anyone know if they are a particular name? They are about 1 - 1.5"


----------



## WakinAZ

Ruby/albino/lutino tiger? The variations seem to be endless. Very attractive. Orange/red base with whitish markings vs. the usual reverse pattern. Nice.


----------



## VanillaShake311

Here's my female O with her companion Star the cooter! Does my O look fat to u? I feed her as often as my turtle and thats once every 3-4 days. Maybe a small handful of pellets cause the turtle will eat them too. Too much?


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis

No... once every 3-4 days is fine... may be a little hungry if anything. Id try doing it ever other day, though the O does look surprisingly plump. Is the photo after feeding time?


----------



## VanillaShake311

Nope that was taken last night. Today would be the fourth day since they'd been fed so they will be fed today. Although my mom likes to drop grape tomatos in there for those two maybe thats it No Idea....?


----------



## Katie217

Bump!


----------



## Maxi

This is not my oscar, I don't have one, I've had em when I was starting to cichlids and didn't know about them.


----------



## cichlidboy15

heres some pics of my oscars.


----------



## Katie217

cichlidboy, to me looks like something is wrong on the heads of your oscars ... :-?


----------



## who

erodstrom said:


>


What types of pebbles are those? The ones that are sort of round and gray. I've seen them before and I love them, but I have no idea where to get them.


----------



## WakinAZ

Katie217 said:


> cichlidboy, to me looks like something is wrong on the heads of your oscars ... :-?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe TFG can give his expert opinion here? Definitely lumpy looking. I would say it could be genetic defect, but both the tiger and the albino have it, so it's probably environmental.


----------



## erodstrom

who said:


> What types of pebbles are those? The ones that are sort of round and gray. I've seen them before and I love them, but I have no idea where to get them.


The pebbles are called "mexican beach pebbles" and I got them at OSH, but Home Depot or any landscape place has them for pretty cheap. I used them for the entire floor of my tank at first, but the fish couldn't move them well to dig, so I switched to regular gravel eventually. There was one cool part about it, plant roots grew easily through them and although fish waste fell through it, the suction from the gravel vacuum pulled everything up really easy through the cracks.


----------



## ShoNuff

Yea those Oscars look like Manual Noriega. Could it be a bad case of HITH? Judging from the pictures they appear to have great personalities.


----------



## zerokreativity

This is Cleaver. He's about 10 inches long.


----------



## erodstrom

Nice Oscar! I like the non-albino reds.


----------



## anna98036

heres my new baby...s/he is about 2 or 2 1/2 inches long just a lil guy


----------



## zerokreativity

Here are some bad shots, (dirty glass and all), but I felt like posting some pictures.

Lambda:









Zac:


----------



## king_puma9

Heres my angry tiger 0 approx. 9.5in


----------



## Matt S

heres 1 of my 2 oscars!


----------



## Pesche

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s145 ... G-3-07.jpg

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s145 ... -24-07.jpg

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s145 ... -29-07.jpg

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s145 ... ny4-07.jpg

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s145 ... rm4-07.jpg

I'm not sure how to upload pics to this page so I pasted pics from 'Photobucket' for everyone's perusal. 
Nice fish everybody!


----------



## Pesche




----------



## Theresa_M

Baby (again :roll: ); had him for almost a year now....


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx

Hmmm... deleted my photos. Guess I'll post again. 

Jack 12 inches 2 1/2 years old. 








Gizmo 13 inches 1 1/2 year old.








125g


----------



## Katie217

Awesome you guys! Im actually ditching my African Cichlids for an Oscar tomorow! So when I get him I'll post pics.


----------



## ColinP

This is piglet is is 2 years old and about 12 inchs in length.


----------



## Matt S

this is my 8.5 inch oscar he is housed with 2 syn. polka dotted catfish and 1 4.5 inch black ghost knife in a 90 gallon.


----------



## Katie217

Nice O!
Sorry for the delay in pics of my O's, read the "Not Eating  " Thread, thats why.


----------



## Lucifer

This guy hasnt got to much orange on him unfortunately but he has a great face which i love when you see some that have mangled faces from fighting. He is about 8 inches now.


----------



## Theresa_M

_'You can't see me!'_ (pouting after a water change lol)


----------



## conoholic

AW he/she looks cute but pouty to lol


----------



## Katie217

Finally! My albino oscar is healthy, and I know hes doing great, soo therefore its time to post pics 


























Sorry for the horrible quality, I usually take better pictures, just using the flash on an albino fish is impossible because of the over exposure, and my camera wont focus (usually) without flash.
Aint he cuteeeeeeee?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep! looking good :thumb:


----------



## fosterthefishydude

[/img]


----------



## Katie217

Wow! Nice Oscar! Love the fins on that guy


----------



## Bluekiller82

Two Months (4/7/07) ago when i first got them (1.5-2")









Today (5/23/07) (4-4.5")

























They are just getting out of the ugly duckling stage and showing some nicer color.


----------



## ac20010707

Mine!


----------



## West

Just caught the oscar bug!


----------



## fosterthefishydude

uh dude i see like 7 oscars in there. if u plan on keeping them all ur either gonna need more than 1 really big tank or 1 monstrous tank. to keep seven oscars in 1 tank will be very VERY difficult not to mention expensive and time consuming. i dont no what ur plan is but i no i wud never be able to keep 7 oscars at once. so i admire u if u pull that off.


----------



## West

its a 225g tank with an adequate filtration system and 2 30% water changes per week. Impt rule is not to overfeed.


----------



## fosterthefishydude

THATS what i like to hear. sorry i made it sound like it couldnt be done. seems like u got it covered. how big are those guys? post some more pics if u can.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It may work in a 225 but it's got the potential of being a disaster. I'm speaking from experience...

I currently have 8 oscars in an 800 and it's the first time I've been able to keep that big of a group together somewhat peacefully. Just a friendly warning that they will eventually need more room if you plan to keep all of them together for life. Sweet looking oscars by the way :thumb:


----------



## West

Thank you for all comments and advices.

I am applying the past experience and concept of keeping large fishes for this group of oscars. I used to keep asian arowanas from young in this tank few years ago. Arowanas are defintitely much more aggressive in nature but the big number (9 of them) helps to spread the aggression and prevents serious fights. In terms of feeding, they have equal, if not, have much more appetite than oscars. Despite all these, I manage to grow them from 4-5 inchers into beautiful and healthy 18-20 inchers in over 2 years before I traded them for other fishes. A strict regime of water changes and good filtration system is definitely the key to succeed in this kind of setup.

I guess this is the culture of big fish keeping in many parts of Asia, hobbyists prefer keep many big fishes in a gigantic tank with excellent filtration system (some even have sump filter tank almost the same size as the main tank). Especially in singapore where land is scarce and expensive, big fish hobbyists don't really have much options but to get a big tank and make the best use out of it.


----------



## Jake Jackson

Been waiting forever to finally post a pic in this thread!:thumb:



















Its the same Oscar in both pics. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Oscar boy

Hi guys im new to this forum. I love everyones oscars they look grate there are some really awsome looking fish.
This is a pic of one of my oscars named Oscar (Oscar the Oscar lol)









Its a photo taken on my phone so its a bit crappy but still.
He is alot bigger now and has alot deeper colours than in that pic.
He looks a bit greeny but its just the way the light is hiting him.


----------



## Big Vine

Fantastic oscars everyone! I love how they're all so unique in their looks and personalities.

Oscar boy...welcome to the forum.
Your 'Oscar' looks great, by the way. In fact, I'm particularly fond of the looks of him---can you guess why? lol

This little one goes by the name of Triton, and is my very first oscar ever (about 2" at the moment). Sorry about the pic-overload---Triton's still a little camera-shy too, which means I couldn't get "the 'perfect' shot," lol.
(Translation: I couldn't decide which one to post, so I chose five of them instead. )









































I'm so fond of this little guy/gal already!  
BV


----------



## blues brothers

An Oscar's Motto:
"First ya Hook em' - Then ya Reel em in!" 

Oscars have a way of doing that to you don't they? :lol:


----------



## eyeguy05

havent posted one of fat boy lately i thought this was a pretty cool shot enjoy..chris


----------



## Katie217

Wow eyeguy!
NICE OSCAR!


----------



## couzlee

Hey all this is our first post. Me and my girlfriend have 3 oscars. We are currently looking at trying to breed some.

The 3 oscars names are:
Oscar 
Agro 
Bullseye

Here are some pics 

Oscar and Agro









Oscar and Agro with Bullseye in Back
ground









Close up Oscar









Bullseye


----------



## TheFishGuy

Welcome to the forum 

Nice oscars everyone :thumb:

I'm proud to moderate this folder 8)


----------



## soupy1977

This is Mr. Oscar, but you can call him Mo.


----------



## Katie217

I guess I should post pictures of Meaty on here eh guys?! haha :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

By all means....


----------



## Guest

I think he is like 8 or 9 inches long....


----------



## couzlee

Here is our new oscar to the family Tigger 









And how weird is this they have done this a few times now in this exact order its like they all know their place in the line and then they swim from one end of the tank to the other and then split up its like some game or somthing for em its so spinny anyways heres a pic of wat iam talking about


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've got 8 mature oscars and they do the wierdest things together sometimes :lol:


----------



## Guest

deleted


----------



## Katie217

eof, you take amazing pictures


----------



## Guest

Katie217 said:


> eof, you take amazing pictures


Thanks.... It is mostly my gear that makes my pictures turn out well. Nikon D70 + SB-600 flash...it is hard to get good results without a DSLR and a off camera flash.


----------



## Big-G93

wow eof, those pics are incredible, u can see every detail! hey, wait, is that some fedder fish scales on his teeth


----------



## Big Vine

Nice pics & oscars, everyone. :thumb: 
I've had Triton for about a month now, and he's gotten a lot bigger than in my first pics...I should probably post some more soon, eh? :roll:



couzlee said:


>


That's hilarious! Big freight-train of oscars, lol. :lol:

BV


----------



## Big-G93

couzlee, what size tank do you have that u have 4 oscars?


----------



## couzlee

custom tank we dont go by gallons here in australia i think its about 260liters


----------



## Bluekiller82

updated pics of my O's (growing fast and hoping for more red color)


----------



## moneygetter1

8) Wow!! This thread is still busy?? (I'm on p3 '06') :lol: :lol: OK here's a couple of updated shots. 



[/code]


----------



## couzlee

You have yourself a very Red Oscar moneygetter1 wat do you feed him ?


----------



## moneygetter1

8) Thanx *couzlee.* I would venture to guess it's the combination I feed all my fish. The staple is a bit pricey but they like it so I spend the money http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food.html The_ Ultima _& _Color Supreme_ are excellent. Freeze dried krill http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207086/product.web dipped in Vitachem http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/196391/product.web . Algae wafers http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/199086/product.web Live worms & crickets http://www.nyworms.com/ & twice a month a couple of live crayfish treats. Over the top........ probably but you only go round once so you might as well enjoy the ride!! "T"


----------



## Toby_H

Pair of Red Tiger Lutinos guarding eggs... (male 11.5"; female 13")


----------



## moneygetter1

8) EXCELLENT!!  "T"


----------



## maybe532

Here's my lil' guy...


----------



## couzlee

moneygetter1 said:


> 8) Thanx *couzlee.* I would venture to guess it's the combination I feed all my fish. The staple is a bit pricey but they like it so I spend the money http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food.html The_ Ultima _& _Color Supreme_ are excellent. Freeze dried krill http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207086/product.web dipped in Vitachem http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/196391/product.web . Algae wafers http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/199086/product.web Live worms & crickets http://www.nyworms.com/ & twice a month a couple of live crayfish treats. Over the top........ probably but you only go round once so you might as well enjoy the ride!! "T"


Cheers mate too bad i cant get the dainichi colour supreme anywhere here in aust 

The other stuff i should be able to get easy here

Thanks again moneygetter1


----------



## moneygetter1

couzlee said:


> moneygetter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Thanx *couzlee.* I would venture to guess it's the combination I feed all my fish. The staple is a bit pricey but they like it so I spend the money http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food.html The_ Ultima _& _Color Supreme_ are excellent. Freeze dried krill http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207086/product.web dipped in Vitachem http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/196391/product.web . Algae wafers http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/199086/product.web Live worms & crickets http://www.nyworms.com/ & twice a month a couple of live crayfish treats. Over the top........ probably but you only go round once so you might as well enjoy the ride!! "T"
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate too bad i cant get the dainichi colour supreme anywhere here in aust
> 
> The other stuff i should be able to get easy here
> 
> Thanks again moneygetter1
Click to expand...

 8) Not sure about availability 'down under'. If you want you can inquire directly http://www.dainichi.com/QuestionAndAnswerFormN.html or call FOOD 4 FISH 877-366-3434 (can't recall her name) Good luck, "T"


----------



## MoJoeVanilla

My albino when he was about 2"








10" love birds..or fish i guess








Yes that was a red tail cat... was 12" in 7mo...now gone of course


----------



## moneygetter1

8) OK, I gotta ask. *MoJoeVanilla*, have you got all the fish listed in a 45g tank??? "T"


----------



## MoJoeVanilla

My bad, i always for get its a 40long not a 45 haha Yes i do have all those fish, and had a 12" catfish up until about a month ago, yes i know the tank is wayyyy wayyyy to small and im currently trying to figure out what to do with my babies. Until then i am doing a 40-50% water change and gravel cleaning every 5 days just to keep their nitrates at about 40....uggghhh i know im a horrible oscar owner, these are my first cichlids, and i have learned my lesson. None the less, my fish have been happy for about 8-9mo now and i do know how to keep them happy and disease free. I just wish i had the money/space for a bigger tank.


----------



## SnakeEyes




----------



## Katie217

Well, I've had him for 2 months on August 9th. Started off as a 2.5inch little brat, and now is an almost 5inch brat!
Heres loads of pics from tonight!

























OH HI


































Full Tank


----------



## new2oscars

My baby in his new home. You can see him in the middle of the tank by the rock.










That's the best pic I can get of him. He won't stay still when I get near the glass.


----------



## GregRM

The only picture that shows his actual colors.



















A couple before shots now (5 months ago)


----------



## BigDaddyK

It's been a while since I posted (see page 5 LOL) and I plan to actually start a thread as 2 of my O's are thinkin about some lovin :lol: :thumb:

I think this is a really cool pic so I'm posting on this thread too :-D


----------



## Katie217

This is my fav thread on all of Cichlid-Forum


----------



## Big Vine

Triton was 1.5" (TL) when I got him back at the start of June, and now he's just over 5.0" (TL).

















BV


----------



## ziyaadb

Beautifull Triton is awsome


----------



## atdiBMXsxe

I apologize for the crappy camera phone pics, but here's Grouch the Oscar. These pictures are a little old, he's got even more color now.

He's about 9 months old and measures 8.5" TL right now:


----------



## Rhinokio

Umaga









Retardo


----------



## tungsram

This is Red.









This is Foreman.









This is Hyde (Steven).


----------



## cgcomeaux

Here are my two new oscars. Only had them for 4 days.

http://picasaweb.google.com/cgcomeaux/N ... 8343214226


----------



## Turtlemaxxx

Sorry bout the alge on the glass, i finally got rid of it after my fiance took these. Its the same O in both pics but he got annoyed in the second and changed color  This is the current 55 that will be replaced by a 210 in the comming months. As you can see the common pleco is over 13" and oscar is bout 9-10" I have never actually measured him out of water just through the side.










He likes that corner a lot! dont know y


----------



## TheFishGuy

Great oscars everyone... From now on let's try and re-size our pictures so it doesn't take forever and a day to load the page! :lol:

Thanks TFG


----------



## Big Vine

Thought I'd point you guys to this link of a video I made of my tiger oscar, Triton.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=155260

And here's a pic too...from about 10 days ago.
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h109/ ... r15013.jpg

Fantastic oscars, everyone! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## cgcomeaux

heres mine:

http://picasaweb.google.com/cgcomeaux/O ... 2476562530


----------



## kamyllo2

And mine:


----------



## Rhinokio

i LOVE that tank Kamy


----------



## kamyllo2

Thanks. I love it too :lol: . It is great that someone else likes it. I'm very glad of that.


----------



## doghair

kamyllo2, your tank and fish are amazing.

Here are my troublemakers ...

http://doghair.org/fishtank/images/DSC00217.JPG


----------



## kamyllo2

Thanks. And once again:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Pictures are great everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis

bad photo, but...


----------



## ig88

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee30 ... 010045.jpg

Kind of a bad pic. Long finned Tiger.


----------



## doghair

This is Hannibal. He took out his tank-mate within ten days. Nothing else goes in here until I can find a little Lecter mask.


----------



## Big Vine

Lol...nice pics, guys & gals! 8) 
BV


----------



## south coast nelly

oscar and gandulf update


----------



## TheFishGuy

I like the jag in the back ground.... I really want a big male....


----------



## south coast nelly

Thanks mate..yes hes a beauty...i love this fish and only got him last day of febuary at 2inches and already hes pushing the 10-11inch mark  
did have about 2days of aggro with him and the oscars but after i changed around the tank all is good :thumb: 
but obviously iam watching whats happening and if it changes then i will go from there...


----------



## racerjoe




----------



## cgcomeaux

heres a couple of mine...there growing like weeds

http://picasaweb.google.com/cgcomeaux/O ... 8420892194


----------



## prowler09

here's a pic of mine from a few yrs ago. i have a few more, but i cant find them. i wish i had taken more of him when he got bigger, i lost him last week at just over 11 inches.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's my most recent  
This is the prototype of the Oscar shirt now available! The oscar on the shirt is going to be about 3" larger, but there's no reason not to show it off and make it available!


----------



## south coast nelly

thats smart...wish you could send me one...but im in uk


----------



## TheFishGuy

Why can't send you one? I send them over seas all the time.


----------



## doghair

A flash shot of Hannibal the Cannibal, he's climbing 6"


----------



## Big Vine

Wow, doghair...he sure is growing up fast! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## racerjoe

a much better picture of my Oscar (a.k.a. Dori)


----------



## Katie217

Meatys tank leaked, so I had to get him a new 55gal.
New tank!!
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4901.jpg

And heres some new ones of the Meatball 
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4906.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4907.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4909.jpg

Just a pic of his colouring and patterns etc...
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4921.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4924.jpg

FOOD
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4927.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l271/ ... 0_4929.jpg


----------



## kaseahutch

I present Oz!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/ ... ypinky.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/ ... frente.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/ ... ondido.jpg


----------



## Al'Thor

Here's Odin:
















And a group shot of the big four....


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's one nice lookin' group of fish :thumb: All my favorites :thumb:


----------



## kamyllo2

Hi. Why is there so quiet? There is no oscars any more?


----------



## oscars4me




----------



## Strohs58




----------



## abhinaba

This is my lutino at 11".


----------



## Dj823cichild

Stunning O Abhinaba


----------



## wynpyp

My baby tiger oscar...


----------



## Dj823cichild

Looks just like mine Wynpyp. Nice O buddy


----------



## wynpyp

Thank you


----------



## moneygetter1

8) This thread is still goin'?? Great pics guys. I still have 'CHICO' (new mates though) "T"


----------



## abhinaba

Thanks Dj.

Moneygetter, Chico is really cool..


----------



## damo83

Hi guys n gals... just thought I'd share a couple of pics of my lutino red.

These first couple are from back in January... a few weeks after I got 'him'... about 2"-2.5"



















And these I've just taken tonight... about 4.5"-5"




























Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild

Very nice Damo Good luck with your O :thumb:


----------



## NOLACLS

Here are the latest pics of my F1 Peru Oscars


----------



## Dj823cichild

Stunning!


----------



## LSBoost

There are some really colorful oscar in this thread! I hope mine grow up to be like them. Here is mine currently a little more than 4 inches. She's growing fast!


----------



## Brain Slug

my 2" oscar


----------



## Dj823cichild

Cute lil guy Brain Slug he will grow up fast so enjoy him at this size! Good luck bro :thumb:

Boost Your O looks great to of course. I've seen him already but didn't want to leave you out buddy


----------



## abhinaba




----------



## abhinaba




----------



## Dj823cichild

Wow impressive Oscar abhinaba! All the way from India he looks mean


----------



## Riceburner

Just got this girl


----------



## Dj823cichild

Looking good Riceburner :thumb: . How big is she?


----------



## Brain Slug




----------



## Riceburner

Mine is about 6"

nice variant there Brain Slug.


----------



## lestatak




----------



## Carmine

And here are my 2 little angels!!








:thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild

Looking Great Carmine how big are they now?


----------



## LSBoost

As always, nice pictures Carmine. They look a lot bigger, 8 inches is my guess :thumb: .


----------



## Carmine

Around 5.5 - 6 inches now. They really begin to show there adult colours. Im a very happy guy.


----------

